# Whats the proper way to descend with a blakes knot?



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 30, 2006)

I've noticed (I think when the rope is damp) that the Blake's knot can slip down several feet before binding up and catching. What am I doing wrong? I pull on the top of the knot with my left hand, and with my right I slide the rope through my gloves. Both hands control the speed. However, if I let go of the right hand, the knot can slip for a long distance. Maybe this is normal, I dunno. I'm using the climbing rope to make the knot (not split tail).

Thanks for help,

Dean


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 30, 2006)

I am assuming you have the Blakes tied right and not have the sui-slide version.

Try holding the tail with the right hand , pull the tail forward, at the same time sit back in your saddle using your weight to set the knot, this is called setting the brake for knots like the tautline , open prussik, and Blakes. Eventually you will get feel for how tension is required to set the brake on a open hitch by using just the tail with your arm.

You should be able to control a decent out of a tree using just one hand on the knot. When you let go it should grab on it's own. 

Larry


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 31, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Put the tail of your blakes between your forefinger and thumb and pull for more friction. Get in the habit of holding your Blake's hitch this way when descending.



The tail is the end with the figure-8?

Are you saying that I have to pull down on the tail to descend? Right now I put the climbing line between index and middle fingers and pull straight down gently.

Here's my Blakes:


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 31, 2006)

He he once I pulled the tail hard down (thought it was the other end I was pulling) and it locked up on me in mid climb. I had to lanyard in and loosen it to get going again!


----------

